# Ubuntu OS for Tablets!



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

The Ubuntu OS for tablets will be unveiled in approx 9.5 hours from now! Keep an eye on the home page here: http://www.ubuntu.com 
You can watch the count down

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Get it here now: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet

Edit: Sorry just realized it not out yet. Just the presentation

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't hold my breath on graphic performance for it when it comes out. If they're only using the open source Nvidia drivers (Noveau), it's not going to be that great on the Nexus 7. Not that there's that much graphical demanding outside of the OS itself one can really do yet on an ARM based Linux Distro that's not Android (well maybe Blender, if it can run semi decent on ARM).

edit:
No need to wait for Ubuntu, KDE (via Kubuntu) runs now 



requires replacing android though via fastboot.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Preview is out! Keep in mind there are 4 files total per device. Also since this is only preview you may not want to install this on your phone yet. Installation instructions are on download page.

Download all files Here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/quantal/mwc-demo/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

It is definitely interesting. Very easy to install. Just no real features to try out at the moment.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> It is definitely interesting. Very easy to install. Just no real features to try out at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed. It was smooth and fast for a preview. I can't wait to see the final product. If i switch over completely from android which is likely I am going to miss my pie buttions


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I think I might multirom it once it is more functional. I really like the idea of being able to dock it and have a full desktop. Would be sweet to dock it to my hd TV. I still enjoy android and all the apps plus who would want to miss out on key lime pie?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> I think I might multirom it once it is more functional. I really like the idea of being able to dock it and have a full desktop. Would be sweet to dock it to my hd TV. I still enjoy android and all the apps plus who would want to miss out on key lime pie?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I would expect it to be fully functional in just a few days. I don't think you can dock it to your TV unfortunately as the N7 doesn't have mirror support.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

In their preview they're supposed to make it that way for all devices.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## buffal0b1ll (Jan 28, 2013)

Interesting, but can't do much with it. I'll definitely be checking back every couple weeks.

It says it will wipe data but it didn't for me. I had a cm10.1 with experimental 4.2.2 gapps on there and my Google acct before I pushed the Ubuntu Touch.
I could swear I also had TWRP recovery.

After experimenting with Ubuntu Touch I booted into recovery and it had CWM(???)

So I flashed the cm10.1 rom and 4.2.2 gapps that were still in the Downloads folder and the N7 came up right where I left off with Google acct, lockscreen, and home pages just like they were before. I didn't have any Downloaded apps on the cm10.1 before flashing Ubuntu so I can't say whether User Apps and Data would persist too.

EDIT: It definitely puts ClockworkMod on as the recovery. I just reran phablet-flash -b just to make sure I wasn't crazy. I also downloaded a few user apps from Playstore before flashing Ubuntu and when I flashed the CM10.1 and 4.2.2 gapps back on all the apps and data were still there. Angry Birds was still on level 3;-)


----------

